# I am filing a legal suit against every game maker



## WeaponXxX (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi,
I live in a box...or maybe a cave...I have never read a newspaper....never watched TV....better yet you can say I was raised in a closet....well this morning I woke up...went to my local super store and found a plethora of offensive games where you run around and kill white people. Grand Theft Auto, Tom Clancy's Line of Splinter Cell games, Half Life, Counter Strike, Ghost Recon, The Warcraft series (you can kill white solders in it), Syphon Filter, Tomb Raider, Resident Evil 0,1,2,3, Code Veronika....these games and many more are nothing more than tools preparing the youth of the WORLD to become hate mongers, racist against the "white man" and allow them to fulfill their fantasies of killing off the race. I find these games sick, morally wrong, and I believe they are a threat to me as I am a white man. Due to the fact that these so called "games" or as I call them "racist murder simulators" are already on the street and in children's homes...I am afraid to leave my house in fear that I may be a victim of these game makers irresponsibility and somebody will kill me in the same hate crime fashion as you can simulate in Resident Evil 0. I will be preparing a class action lawsuit against every game maker that is out there to bring justice to getting these games off the street and remove the fear that I have awoken too. If anybody out there feels the same fear I do please contact me at [email protected] and I will add you to the list of supporters.

Um...in case you can't tell the above was total bullshit...I don't feel threatened and I don't feel that Resident Evil 0 was a racist simulator but it seems there are other dumb asses out there who believe Resident Evil 5 is indeed racist since...OMG your in Africa and you kill...black zombies...I am just totally fucking tired of these bullshit and felt the need to rant. Fucking tons of Resident Evils taken place in white neighborhoods...not sure what country Racoon City is in....but nobody said it was racist in RE 0,1,2,3,4, Code Veronika, or the shitty PS2 game...forget the name...anyway....these shit just gets more ridiculous by the day. We now live in a world where if you watch a commercial for Volvo and you see that there is a white man, a black man, an Asian women, and a person of Hispanic descent ...well then it's obvious Volvo is racist against middle eastern people. I have an idea...let's do what they do everywhere else...fear being called racist...ruin our entertainment or at least continuity...and just make Chris Redfeild....all of a sudden black...

*Edit
Adding source quote


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The new Resident Evil video game depicts a white man in what appears to be Africa killing Black people. The Black people are supposed to be zombies and the white man’s job is to destroy them and save humanity. “I have a job to do and I’m gonna see it through.”
> 
> This is problematic on so many levels, including the depiction of Black people as inhuman savages, the killing of Black people by a white man in military clothing, and the fact that this video game is marketed to children and young adults. Start them young… fearing, hating, and destroying Black people.



I have also read on other forums through out the past weeks of other people hinting at the same comments....


----------



## nintendofreak (Aug 1, 2007)

I see how _some_ people would consider it racist... but say this was taking place in germany? Would people complain cause were killing a bunch of germans? I  dont see soo much hype when a "black" character kills a "white" character. (/me doesnt like using color to refer to people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## lastdual (Aug 1, 2007)

And here GBAtemp was the only game board where this debate hadn't started up yet.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For the record, I'm with you WeaponX. You can include me in the class-action lawsuit.


----------



## nintendofreak (Aug 1, 2007)

QUOTE(lastdual @ Aug 1 2007 said:


> And here GBAtemp was the only game board where this debate hadn't started up yet..



Yes guys lets try to keep this clean... Were practically the only board thats not filled with savages


----------



## WeaponXxX (Aug 1, 2007)

I don't sign up to other boards lastdual so I can't speak my mind there...and the blog creator disabled comments before I could chime in.

And thank you nintendofreak...totally forgot about all those Germans I shot when I played A) the original Wolfenstein as well as the new Wolfenstein 3D...well not so much new....but newish...obviously cause I played those games I hate Germans...I wait...I don't.


----------



## Spikey (Aug 1, 2007)

Has no one mentioned how racist the GTA series is? If I recall correctly, all the white main characters drown when in water, but the two black main characters of the series can swim! (No, I don't really think this is racist, but if the races were the other way around, you know something would be said...)


----------



## lagman (Aug 1, 2007)

I don't see no colo_u_rs I just see zombies...and that's sad 'cause I loved Ganados.


----------



## Veho (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm going to sue the creators and distributors of the so called "resident Evil 4", for promoting a negative stereotype against Romanian peasants, depicting them as violent brainless zombies, and sending an open invitation to slaughter them by the dozen, "now with high-precision Wiimote controls".


----------



## lagman (Aug 1, 2007)

Spanish!


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 1, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Aug 1 2007 said:


> Has no one mentioned how racist the GTA series is? If I recall correctly, all the white main characters drown when in water, but the two black main characters of the series can swim! (No, I don't really think this is racist, but if the races were the other way around, you know something would be said...)


It would be racist of the black people were Cuban.


----------



## Wolfsclaw (Aug 1, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Aug 1 2007 said:


> And thank you nintendofreak...totally forgot about all those Germans I shot when I played A) the original Wolfenstein as well as the new Wolfenstein 3D...well not so much new....but newish...obviously cause I played those games I hate Germans...I wait...I don't.



it may sound ridicolous to you, but i believe that these "nazi-killing games" DID influence SOME people to think that we're (germans) either ALL nazis or at least patriotic or racist, and if not that, that we would still have a lot more nazis here than in other countries of the world. Truth is, i know a bunch of students that went to america for one year or a half and most, if not all, got accused by at least 1 or 2 people in their college of being nazis without having even done a little damn thing. (one of the main reasons most germans think that the american people are the most stupid of the world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
I'm not saying that these games influence everyone, no way, but there's potential in giving a bad impresson of german people to some naive people


----------



## Spikey (Aug 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Wolfsclaw @ Aug 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Aug 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > And thank you nintendofreak...totally forgot about all those Germans I shot when I played A) the original Wolfenstein as well as the new Wolfenstein 3D...well not so much new....but newish...obviously cause I played those games I hate Germans...I wait...I don't.
> ...


I don't think the games did that influence. It's just ignorant Americans who only know so much as Nazis and Germany are connected somehow to automatically link the two as being one in the same...


----------



## Da Foxx (Aug 1, 2007)

From you perspective it may look stupid and you do make a good point. But if you were to look at the issue from the perspective of black people you would know what these people have gone through when the white man enslaved them. (I think everyone knows their history here so I don't have to go any further..) I think that this the reason why the women who wrote the article might be upset about the game. I'm not black so I can't say anything for them. But this the only logical reason to why she would make a big deal about it.


----------



## VVoltz (Aug 1, 2007)

This thread is so racist I'm going to sue everyone who reads this.

BTW I'm a Zombie.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 1, 2007)

Ugh, why can't just Capcom say something like "They're not black people, just white people with face paint"


----------



## lagman (Aug 1, 2007)

Question:
What would people think if Capcom decide for some reason to make all zombies white and not even one black person appears on the whole game?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Aug 1, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Aug 1 2007 said:


> Question:
> What would people think if Capcom decide for some reason to make all zombies white and not even one black person appears on the whole game?


People would think that Capcom were racist.

It's a lose-lose situation in this messed up society.


----------



## Rayder (Aug 1, 2007)

The most racist people are the ones that scream racist the loudest. 

You know, slavery has been abolished in the USA, but it still goes on in Africa, yet Americans still have to listen to this BS everyday. What's that all about?  And who's at fault there?

Back when slavery was going on in America, the average God-fearing people knew slavery was wrong, it was the rich bastard plantation owners that had slaves and condoned it and controlled everything about it which kept it going on. The underground railroad would have went nowhere if it wasn't for the God-fearing people's help to stop slavery in the first place.  That's what the Civil War was all about.

My lineage was neither rich, nor plantation owners, but some of them were sharecroppers, who got treated just as bad by the plantation owners, so I don't want to hear about a bunch of racist crap from people alive today who are just looking for an excuse for their own racist behavior.  Negative energy breeds negative energy.

And it's not until BOTH sides stop the racism that it will ever actually go away. 

Nowadays, it's still the rich controlling the poor, they just don't call it slavery anymore.....and the only color that has anything to do with it is the "green dollar".  Think about it, it's true.

Yours truly,
Reverend Rayder


----------



## Spikey (Aug 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Aug 1 2007 said:


> The most racist people are the ones that scream racist the loudest.
> 
> You know, slavery has been abolished in the USA, but it still goes on in Africa, yet Americans still have to listen to this BS everyday. What's that all about?Â And who's at fault there?
> 
> ...


QFMFT


----------



## hanman (Aug 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Aug 1 2007 said:


> And it's not until BOTH sides stop the racism that it will ever actually go away.



QFT!  Preach on Brother Rayder!


----------



## rashef (Aug 1, 2007)

I think i'm defunct. All I see is human race... so how can a human be racist againtst other human ?


----------



## Hitto (Aug 1, 2007)

Why are we even talking about it?


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 1, 2007)

Umm... WTF is this shit?

I like killing mother-fucking zombies. As long I get to pwn some undead ass, I could care less what color they are.

BTW, did you see any Spaniards complaining about the whole *Los Ganados* and *Las Plagas* (literally translated to *The Cows* and *The Plague*) dealio? Fuck no. Some people just need to lighten up and kill some zombie-fucks.

*EDIT:* Come on guys, from the moment you first saw the trailer, you kinda knew something like this would eventually happen...


----------



## WeaponXxX (Aug 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Da Foxx @ Aug 1 2007 said:


> But if you were to look at the issue from the perspective of black people you would know what these people have gone through when the white man enslaved them. (I think everyone knows their history here so I don't have to go any further..) I think that this the reason why the women who wrote the article might be upset about the game. I'm not black so I can't say anything for them. But this the only logical reason to why she would make a big deal about it.


You...know...I kinda know the story...some British dudes enslaved some Africans?....Not sure...but WHAT THE FUCK DOES SLAVERY HAVE TO DO WITH BEING A ZOMBIE?...I really am not sure why that subject comes up every time you say the word black...#1) My Dad came from Canada and my grandparents...and I were actually BORN in Greece so we had nothing to do with the boat that brought the slaves over. Sure the situation sucks but hey guess what my family was part of the whole slave thing as well...see 300? It was based on a true story...and I still play Prince of Persia....I really think everyone was once slaves, Moors slaved Italy, Egyptians enslaved the Jews, Africans slaved by Americans, Scottish slaved by...I forget but...a lot of people have been slaves....but in the end none of that has shit to do with a video game. The fact that Africans were taken from their home and turned into slaves should not wipe the country off a gaming map...the other day I was playing a game where I was flying a plane through Japan....you know what was there? Japanese people OMG!!! Then I played a game where I was in France and I killed...OMG French...French people in France who knew?...or maybe it was Italian people in Italy...I forget cause it has been a while since I played Tomb Raider 2...In Prince of Persia...OMG their was Persians....who knew? Seriously I have more problems playing these war games where so many REAL people died...thats a bit fucked up...but I don't see many people bitching...there you are recreating real events to live over and over....Resident Evil is fucking fake and your killing zombies no doubt. It really doesn't matter...I mean if Tomb Raider took place in Africa and you had to kill LIVING Africans...would that then be racist as well? Should the gaming community really NOT acknowledge Africa as a country? Laura Croft makes her way to Africa to find herself face to face with an African who stole her treasure...OMG she aims her gun to get back what is hers....she aims...but lets him get away with it to avoid being racist...LOL they should make the game...have the total complete time be 3 minutes....You go and get a treasure, it gets stolen, raise gun, African gets away...terrified by the media...you choose let the treasure get away...roll credits.

*edit
Thanks for the brief history lesson Rayder...again though my point is none of that ... the rich, the god fearing, the poor, none of it has squat to do with a virus outbreak in Africa


----------



## Kiok (Aug 1, 2007)

I SAW the re5 trailer and well i was kind of offended. And yes im black but, then again its just a game though they could have had the zombies mixed, you know white,black,asian etc or better yet lol have the main character be mixed white & black so he looks like Vin Diesel. So all people would STFU


----------



## Jhongerkong (Aug 1, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Aug 1 2007 said:


> Hi,
> I live in a box...or maybe a cave...I have never read a newspaper....never watched TV....better yet you can say I was raised in a closet....well this morning I woke up...went to my local super store and found a plethora of offensive games where you run around and kill white people. Grand Theft Auto, Tom Clancy's Line of Splinter Cell games, Half Life, Counter Strike, Ghost Recon, The Warcraft series (you can kill white solders in it), Syphon Filter, Tomb Raider, Resident Evil 0,1,2,3, Code Veronika....these games and many more are nothing more than tools preparing the youth of the WORLD to become hate mongers, racist against the "white man" and allow them to fulfill their fantasies of killing off the race. I find these games sick, morally wrong, and I believe they are a threat to me as I am a white man. Due to the fact that these so called "games" or as I call them "racist murder simulators" are already on the street and in children's homes...I am afraid to leave my house in fear that I may be a victim of these game makers irresponsibility and somebody will kill me in the same hate crime fashion as you can simulate in Resident Evil 0. I will be preparing a class action lawsuit against every game maker that is out there to bring justice to getting these games off the street and remove the fear that I have awoken too. If anybody out there feels the same fear I do please contact me at [email protected] and I will add you to the list of supporters.
> 
> Um...in case you can't tell the above was total bullshit...I don't feel threatened and I don't feel that Resident Evil 0 was a racist simulator but it seems there are other dumb asses out there who believe Resident Evil 5 is indeed racist since...OMG your in Africa and you kill...black zombies...I am just totally fucking tired of these bullshit and felt the need to rant. Fucking tons of Resident Evils taken place in white neighborhoods...not sure what country Racoon City is in....but nobody said it was racist in RE 0,1,2,3,4, Code Veronika, or the shitty PS2 game...forget the name...anyway....these shit just gets more ridiculous by the day. We now live in a world where if you watch a commercial for Volvo and you see that there is a white man, a black man, an Asian women, and a person of Hispanic descent ...well then it's obvious Volvo is racist against middle eastern people. I have an idea...let's do what they do everywhere else...fear being called racist...ruin our entertainment or at least continuity...and just make Chris Redfeild....all of a sudden black...
> ...



This rant annoys me for some reason. Probably cause of the lack of intelligence.


----------



## madmk (Aug 1, 2007)

Hahaha, political correctness gone way too far. Seems like everyone other than white people have more rights now. If I claimed something to be racist against me (I`m white), i'd be ignored or laughed at.


----------



## Spikey (Aug 1, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The new Resident Evil video game depicts a white man in what appears to be Africa killing Black people. The Black people are supposed to be zombies and the white man’s job is to destroy them and save humanity. “I have a job to do and I’m gonna see it through.”
> 
> This is problematic on so many levels, including the depiction of Black people as inhuman savages, the killing of Black people by a white man in military clothing, and the fact that *this video game is marketed to children and young adults*. Start them young… fearing, hating, and destroying Black people.


The game will be rated M for sure so... this game is NOT marketed to children. Young adults maybe, but not children. Sure some children will get their hands on this game regardless though... but that's not their target audience.


----------



## Harsky (Aug 2, 2007)

I don't know about you but playing Resident Evil 4 made me think every Spanish people are backwater hicks who get easily pulled into a false religion... oh wait...


----------



## Gamesphere (Aug 2, 2007)

FYI, It's Haiti not Africa

Anyway, I am a Black Gamer. OH Wow I didn't kno BllaKZ Played Gamez! I saw the RE5 trailer. And I'm not offened. My point is........IT WAS A TRAILER!!!!! Nobody knows WTF we are gonna be fighting.............. THEY NEVER SAID A DAMN THING.......... So whats the issue. Yeah, they showed some zombified dark skinned people. How do you know if you are there to shoot them or help them? It's a trailer, wait to the actual game is out to be up in arms....


----------



## Bowser128 (Aug 2, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Aug 1 2007 said:


> Should the gaming community really NOT acknowledge Africa as a country?
> 
> No they shouldn't, as that would be a massive geographical error (classifying an entire continent as a country).
> 
> ...


I believe this is a "No shit Sherlock" moment, obviously 'both sides' as you put it need to not be racist toward each other, but the attitude this statement seems to foster is that it's okay to be racist as long as someone else has been racist to you.


I haven't seen the trailer myself, but I agree that the people who complain about the zombies' skin colour are idiots, obviously a game set in Africa is going to contain predominantly black characters, the same way that a game set in 'the West' is going to feature predominantly white characters. It's a stupid debate, but things like this always bring the so-called retaliatory racist arguments out of the woodwork, and it's just a waste of time.


----------



## Prophet (Aug 2, 2007)

A Well fed, fairly buff white man comes to an impoverished nation and shoots at thin black zombies.

Yeah that couldn't seem racist.

I saw the trailer a couple of day's ago, first thing I thought was white man comes down from the mountain and brings peace to rowdy Negroes. I am an admittedly militant black male, so as you might imagine -- this pissed me off. It’s ok that it’s Haiti, its ok that they are black zombies, but it is not ok that the main character is white. A whole fucking nation of black people and none of them could step up and save the day? White man cometh down the mountain...

EDIT: Proof read and breath


----------



## WeaponXxX (Aug 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Prophet @ Aug 1 2007 said:


> A Well fed, fairly buff white man comes to an impoverished nation and shoots at thin black zombies.
> 
> Yeah that couldn't seem racist.
> 
> ...


I dunno man....gotta quote Wanda Sykes on this one...I mean the black community does bitch a lot about slavery but did the Africans send even one rescue team to get their people back? Not one black man in the whole fucking nation could step up and save the day?

God is she a funny chick


----------



## mflo (Aug 2, 2007)

Don't forget the giant bugs in RE4.  Poor bugs... No one seems to care about them. We just slaughter them with shotguns and walk off...

Edit: Anyways, would you people be satisfied if it weren't Africa and it were Asia instead?  Maybe RE6 will take place in Asia, if there is one.  So far it's been 0-3 in USA, 4 in Europe, 5 in Africa.  The virus IS spreading across the globe. So it makes sense.
Or it could be on the moon.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm actually surprised PETA hasn't bitched over the animals getting killed in Tomb Raider/Resident Evil


----------



## alkasetz (Aug 2, 2007)

When are you people going to wake up?!

RE5 is NOT RACIST against black people.

It's RACIST against ZOMBIES!!!!

It's time we took a class action lawsuit against Capcom, who have continually profited by spreading hatred against a race whose only crime is trying to devour your grey matter at every opportunity. It's time to send a message to these sick bastards who have continually trained young minds to hunt down these pitiful flesh eaters.

Who's with me?


----------



## Gamesphere (Aug 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Prophet @ Aug 1 2007 said:


> A Well fed, fairly buff white man comes to an impoverished nation and shoots at thin black zombies.
> 
> Yeah that couldn't seem racist.
> 
> ...



Your kinda looking at it the wrong way Dude.

Ok, So I will throw you the bone of there has honestly never been (in my memory, feel free to prove me wrong) a good portrayal of an African American protaganist in Video Games. Actually, one comes to mind right now, Sgt. Johnson from Halo, Thats it.

But now you have to look at this. It's a whole different story if the game was about Chris to infiltrate Haiti and kill the civilians BUT IT'S NOT. Supposely(This is a guess because ITS STILL A TRAILER!!! The Damn Game hasn't even come out yet!) the people of Haiti are INFECTED! If Chris doesn't shoot them, they will kill him! How many times have you gotten hacked by Mr.BurlapSack man in RE4? 

It's like this.. Think of a city where there is a Black guy, a White guy, an Asian guy, Muslim and so on so forth. In the center there is one 28 days later-esque zombie who is black. Do you think the men would sit there and contemplate on wether who should kill the zombie because it may be racist? I understand your point on why it had to be a white guy instead of a black protaganist but Capcom chose Chris Redfield and Chris Redfield it will be.



So If everyone is soo damn offened, DON'T BUY THE GAME!


Sheesh, Just when did people get so sensitive.


----------



## Prophet (Aug 2, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Aug 2 2007 said:


> I dunno man....gotta quote Wanda Sykes on this one...I mean the black community does bitch a lot about slavery but did the Africans send even one rescue team to get their people back? Not one black man in the whole fucking nation could step up and save the day?
> 
> God is she a funny chick



Wow, you just went from misinformed to utterly ignorant. In the future when you find yourself quoting a comedian in order to make a point, I suggest you simply unplug the computer. The ineptitude of the black man is over exaggerated by a society which assumes it has defanged the black man and wishes to perpetuate the idea. That would be why you can eagerly quote "Sykes," with little-to-no knowledge of Carmichael, Newton, Hampton, West, Dyson etc.

I'm really trying hard not to run off on a tangent here, but suffice it to say I disagree with your view. Your assertions are quite common though. Nothing new, just that same ole subliminal racist BS.

For me, this isn't an issue of "White man killing blacks”. In actuality it's an unintentional extension and reaffirmation of Kenneth Clark's 1940 doll studies (Google it). Instead of asking girls whether the black or white doll is prettier, we are in turn setting up a system that will end with the videogame player being asked "Who are the good guys here? The Black zombies or the Militarian Caucasian.

Just my 2 cent.


----------



## knl (Aug 2, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> [email protected]



I really lolled at that. makes the whole thing seem like a joke topic.


----------



## Prophet (Aug 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Gamesphere @ Aug 2 2007 said:


> If Chris doesn't shoot them, they will kill him!








 You just made me think of south park. "It's Coming Right For Us!"

Propaganda = Humorous

This is going to be a long night
/loads some Last Poet’s into the playlist


----------



## nintendofreak (Aug 2, 2007)

BOTTOM LINE IS:

I dont care what color who is! If the story takes place in Germany, then lets kill the German zombies!!! If it takes place in Mexico, lets kill the Mexican zombies!!! If it takes place in Africa, lets kill African zombies!! It just so happens that Germans live in Germany, Mexicans in Mexico and Africans in Africa!!!

Who is with me?


----------



## Kiok (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh dear you people are so ignorant. It amazing you only care about the Game and not other peoples feelings or thoughts.


----------



## Prophet (Aug 2, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Aug 2 2007 said:


> It just so happens that Germans live in Germany, Mexicans in Mexico and Africans in Africa!!!



Right... and Jews live in Israel.

Let’s make them the zombies and cast the hero as a Palestinian.

Ooo wait, wait. I got an even better one:

RESIDENT EVIL 5

A Zombifying virus has just been unleashed on downtown Manhattan. Chaos ensues, office workers come from behind there cubicles and face the sun, all in the name of flesh. BUT WAIT, look yonder to the east. It’s Muhammad Aarif !!! Muslim fundamentalist and renowned Zombie killer. 

"I Have a job to do." 

Cut to a grusome scene: The koofi clad Aarif using a shotgun to repel the swarms of American business men and women...


----------



## 754boy (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm a black guy.....and when I heard this story I cried with laughter. Some people take this slavery stuff a little too far.


----------



## Prophet (Aug 2, 2007)

Some people just post without even trying to interpert the real issues at hand. You sir are one of these people.


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2007)

I find it amusing that people create lawsuits over video games.
Nobody is MAKING anybody play these games - so if you've got a problem with the game, don't fucking play it.
I'm sure that a lot of us live in countries where we have freedom of speech & expression - we shouldn't have to constantly worry about what we're creating, in hopes that people won't be offended.
The way I look at it, if people are being offended, one of two things (or both) is happening.

1) The creator/artist/whatever is doing their job. Evoking feelings in people through their expressions & creations is something that some people can only hope to accomplish.

2) The person whom is "offended" is looking for something TO offend them.

Plain & Simple: Stop looking for things to make money off of, people. This is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## jumpman17 (Aug 2, 2007)

So, it's bad if the following is in a video game?:

*A black guy is given a gun. This further adds to the stereotype of black people.
*A black guy is shot. This is racism.
*A black guy shoots someone, that's another stereotype.
*A black guy is not included in the game. This is racism for not including a black character.

So, here is what we need to have in the game then:
Walk up to black guy on street and talk to him. He will respond, "Hi, I'm a normal African-American male. Even though I may not descend from Africa, African-American is the appropriate term to use. I contribute to society in a positive way and contrary to popular belief, I don't enjoy chicken anymore then anyone else. Also, violence is bad and I don't own a gun. Thank you for talking with me."

Is that the only thing that won't make someone scream?


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Aug 1 2007 said:


> So, it's bad if the following is in a video game?:
> 
> *A black guy is given a gun. This further adds to the stereotype of black people.
> *A black guy is shot. This is racism.
> ...



He should also be drinking a glass of Sunny D... and by no means, can he be discussing how he prefers Purple Drink to Grape.


----------



## .TakaM (Aug 2, 2007)

ugh

the most annoying thing about this news story, as you'd expect is the fact it is a news story.
Perhaps I'm conditioned different compared to someone in a country where racism has a stronger presence, but what I find most annoying is this wave of "defense racism"

as in, speaking on behalf of a race about something that they should find offensive.

You know, I doubt a single gamer will be offended by this, infact, probably proud that the stereotypical taboo that runs strong in the mainstream media and society doesn't make one wave in this industry.
Anyone can be a fuckin zombie, and if it's in a country where most of the population is black, it would be racist if most of the zombies were not infact black.


You know, I'm hoping in the game, there is plenty of dialog about how the characters need to handle this situation, and that they have to be very careful if the rest of the world finds out they've been killing black zombies


I don't think for a second capcom has any racist motivations behind this game, but the sad fact is that plenty of purchases will, and all protesting will.


----------



## jinqui242 (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm a zombie dog and I am simply offended by this whole thread.

Me and PETA are going to sue you all (and Milla Jovovich too, that trollop!).


----------



## Spikey (Aug 2, 2007)

QUOTE(jinqui242 @ Aug 1 2007 said:


> I'm a zombie dog and I am simply offended by this whole thread.
> 
> Me and PETA are going to sue you all (and Milla Jovovich too, that trollop!).








 ...okay...


----------



## iTech (Aug 2, 2007)

QUOTE(rashef @ Aug 1 2007 said:


> I think i'm defunct. All I see is human race... so how can a human be racist againtst other human ?
> 
> I blame genetics.
> 
> ...


Sure, and "Holocaust" and "Apartheid" are just foreign words that mean "Cheese".


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 2, 2007)

Protesters, it's a fucking video game. It is not real, there is no white guy running around Africa killing up all the African zombies that reside there. 

You guys should shift your focus to problems that are occurring in real life at this very moment, not something that exsists in a fictional realm that only Capcom controls.

Also, please stop trying so hard to make connections between a video game that hasn't even been released yet and the transformation of our generation of gamers into mass murderers that purposely seek out the African American race. It makes you look incredibly stupid.


----------



## .TakaM (Aug 2, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Aug 2 2007, 03:26 PM)]Protesters, it's a fucking video game. It is not real, there is no white guy running around Africa killing up all the African zombies that reside there.


and there are no black guys killing all the white zombies elsewhere


----------



## Spikey (Aug 2, 2007)

Are we all forgetting that the ones making this game are JAPANESE!!! Not WHITE NOR BLACK!


----------



## jumpman17 (Aug 2, 2007)

I've had a revelation. I don't want zombies out and about. They could try to eat our children. I don't care what race they are, I don't want zombies roaming free. The only reason the guy who is killing said zombies is white is because no black person has decided to help lower the zombie population yet. I'm sure said white guy would be glad for any and all assistance he could get in killing of said zombies.


----------



## Prophet (Aug 2, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Aug 2 2007 said:


> You know, I'm hoping in the game, there is plenty of dialog about how the characters need to handle this situation, and that they have to be very careful if the rest of the world finds out they've been killing black zombies
> 
> 
> This is the smartest thing that has been said all night. Video games teeter at an awkward place right now, they straddle the line between being a serious medium and brainless fun. If you are correct about RE5, then I don't think there's any race issue at all. What you propose is to view the game in a serious nature, with the same discerning eye we would use to watch a documentary or a well made movie. Here is where the problem arises however. If this game is not made in the manner you mentioned, then we are left with a brainless gun and run through Haiti. I’m just not comfortable with that. The concept of a White man shooting at black people/zombies, deserves at the very least, an in game acknowledgement.
> ...



Good point, here’s a proposition:

Put 20 games out tomorrow all starring black men (or women). All 20 leading men cab be whatever you choose as along as they vary. One game could have a black guy selling crack; maybe another could be a Sim game with a black guy in college. Fill in the other 18 slots with everything in between and beyond. That my friend is a spectrum, no one depiction stands as a solid stereotype, because right beside it on the shelf is a game that contradicts and opposes the stereotype. 

Now let's come back to reality, only one game comes out with a black lead, maybe one per season. Suddenly, that one role becomes an issue of debate. The real problem isn’t that CJ from GTA: SA is a Gangsta. The real problem lies with him being one of our very few representatives.

I credit you all with being intelligent folks. So please prove me right, for a second get pass the inner voice that screams "OMG THE WORLD IS BECOMING TOO POLITICALLY CORRECT." Just put it away and think about this rationally:

In a world where children of color are constantly being subjected to negative stereotypes of their own people (Music, TV, Movies), why would I further condition them to hate themselves? Why would I put a controller in their hands and have them play the role of a white man shooting people of color?

I wouldn’t and I won’t.


----------



## hanman (Aug 2, 2007)

some people just like to be offended.  chalk up another win to victimization.  the reason there are so few black lead characters in video games has nothing to do with racism.  it has to do with the race of video game creators.  if black people want more games with more black leads, they should start getting degrees in computer graphics and video game design.  i'm sure there's a market for such games; if not, the existence of such games would create a market for them.  i agree that the black community needs more positive role models (hell, we all do!), but as long as whites/asians are making the games, we're going to have white/asian protagonists.


----------



## Prophet (Aug 2, 2007)

Victimization?

“Those who call us bitter, have bitten us.” - Amiri Baraka


----------



## hanman (Aug 2, 2007)

quote whoever you like; it doesn't change the fact that there are a LOT of people in bad positions for a variety of reasons who would rather bemoan their luck than try to improve their life.  ANYONE can improve their lot in life if they would only try.  but then, it's so much easier to blame someone else.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Aug 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Gamesphere @ Aug 1 2007 said:


> FYI, It's Haiti not Africa
> My bad I was just quoting the source
> 
> 
> ...


I quoted a comedian for one reason and one reason alone...your whole post was a fucking JOKE...the idea of *not* accepting help from a "white man" is ludicrous...OMG there is a plague in Haiti...should we send Chris to save the day? Um...nah I am sure somebody over there can step up to the plate...what if that same logic happened in Spain, or Racoon City...I don't even want to get into if you use that logic in the real world especially with recent events. Your the racist...plain an simple. Listen if YOU don't want to be saved by Chris then you can wear your "KILL ALL THE WHITE MEN" T-shirt and hopefully Chris gets the message and leaves you alone but I am sure there are plenty of virtual characters in the game that will appreciate Chris's support. Oh fuck I was about to get eaten by a zombie and you saved the day...shit can I hang out with you? My guess based on previous experience is it will be a 14 year old girl.  Unfortunately either way if Chris says yes or no I am sure Prophet will be unhappy with Redfield's decision. It's a game...a geographical game where the world is in trouble and our hero who happens to be white is running around saving the day...there is nothing more to the story...they don't need to stop and handle the situation politically correctly. I would think if fiction became reality...zombies were among us...it would be a run and gun situation. Not, "excuse me Mr. Zombie sir I terrible hate to bother you but I am afraid I am going to shoot you. You see kind sir it has nothing to do with the colour of your skin but rather the fact that your eating my partners brain." Fires bullet...meets next zombie..."excuse me Mr. Zombie sir I terrible hate to bother you but I am afraid I am going to shoot you. You see kind sir it has nothing to do with the colour of your skin but rather the fact that your eating my partners brain." Fires bullet...meets next zombie...repeat X30


A bit off topic but I'd really like to be a little more educated...has any other race or nationality that has been a victim of slavery blamed one whole colour? Some of you brought up Jews VS Nazis...do the jews resent ALL white people...or just Germans? I'm not going to go and relist all the people who were victims of slavery but can someone explain to me why the Persians are responsible for enslaving the Greeks and they are listed as just Persians...no skin colour just their origins...meanwhile the whole WHITE race is somehow responsible for enslaving Africa?


----------



## Prophet (Aug 2, 2007)

This is why I try to avoid these e-debates. They always seem to revolve around someone randomly hitting keys, until they finally receive the ego stroking they so desperately need. 

WeaponX, I yield. I'm obviously the one blinded by racism.


----------



## Da Foxx (Aug 2, 2007)

(Source)


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Over on the Village Voice blog post, one commenter approached the issue from another direction, writing, "Many of these games, including [Resident Evil 5], are being made in ethnically homogenous Japan, where concepts of race are hugely different from those in America. On some level, I think Japanese developers simply don't understand how potentially flammable these kinds of scenarios could become, let alone some of the even more blatant stereotyping often found in Japanese games (think Barrett's penchant for Ebonics in [Final Fantasy 7], just for starters.)"



I'm just quoting from the article. I find this a very good point. I mean this game is developed by a Japanese company.


----------



## alkasetz (Aug 2, 2007)

i think the racism angle is a little redundant in this case.

I mean, where was this discussion when I was playing RE4, using Leon to kill massive amounts of Spanish infected?

The reason why they used Chris is because he was a principal character in the RE canon, not because he was white. If there was a militia in haiti that were fighting off the infected masses, wouldn't they benefit from the experience from someone who had been fighting something similarly sinister? 

Very little of the game has been revealed, so let's shine a little perspective on this...


----------



## BoneMonkey (Aug 2, 2007)

Mr POPO ZOMBIES FTW !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## imyourxpan (Aug 2, 2007)

um...you can do that in basically any game that has humans in it.  i don't see why it would be considered racism in the new 5th game of resident evil.  i mean yes i can, but there is no such thing as a white man(if you consider nationality/ethnicity).  lets say the game was featured in france.  are we going to say they are racist towards the french?  idk, unless there was significant evidence of racism i would be on your side.  i am totally against racism and similar ideas.  unless they show a KKK stick on chris in the new game, i don't see a mass amount of racism (jeez, they are freaking attacking and trying to kill him!  i don't think chris is thinking, oh he is dark skinned, kill him.  i mean c'mon seriously).


----------



## imyourxpan (Aug 2, 2007)

QUOTE(alkasetz @ Aug 2 2007 said:


> i think the racism angle is a little redundant in this case.
> 
> I mean, where was this discussion when I was playing RE4, using Leon to kill massive amounts of Spanish infected?
> 
> ...





exactly, it just happened to be the location and what, do you think they are going to put a ton of light skinned people in the area just to ease the tension of racism?  the location is a little village and it's obvious that it isn't near a big city or whatnot.  everyone there are natives, who are *ding* spanish.  exactly the same with RE5.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Da Foxx @ Aug 1 2007 said:


> From you perspective it may look stupid and you do make a good point. But if you were to look at the issue from the perspective of black people you would know what these people have gone through when the white man enslaved them. (I think everyone knows their history here so I don't have to go any further..) I think that this the reason why the women who wrote the article might be upset about the game. I'm not black so I can't say anything for them. But this the only logical reason to why she would make a big deal about it.



I do not know about you but having grown up in England I flinch every time a person of Scandinavian or Italian descent wanders by, I mean they might try and pillage/take over the country.
"But that was several hundred/thousand years ago": to add on to the comment of Nazism (or perceived Nazism) I find it odd that there is little recourse taken against those who would further that view yet someone who dismisses (perhaps the wrong word) slavery as a past event (and it did happen quite some time ago, I am pretty sure it is outside living memory for the most part unlike Nazism) would likely be ridiculed or similar (if it matters most Germans I have met aside from some of those in the sticks (which in my experience is the same the world over), be they travelling or in Germany have been sound people). Permit me an anecdote if you will, driving back from Amsterdam (though Belgium and France) the roads and the other users were good most of the way until we hit France, then the morons who were cruising in the middle lane (despite inside being free to the horizon/limit of vision) *all* had GB plates.

Still political correctness is something I do my best to avoid, the debate seems to have runs its course though so I will state my opinion and leave: intent is my problem, make a game where the *majority of) "victims" are of a certain skin pigmentation: whatever. Make a game where the "victims" are of a certain skin pigmentation for the sole purpose of victimising those of said pigmentation and then you are a moron.

Basically some people should try going by intent not perception. I could throw some anecdotes but then I run the risk of diminishing my point.


----------



## Issac (Aug 2, 2007)

For you who were offended that the main character is white, while the whole nation is black....
He's coming from raccoon city (or however it is spelled) and is there on a mission from the zombie slaughtering company to, gosh, slaughter zombies!
maybe there isn't a zombie slaughtering company in haiti... so they "cannot step up and save the day", they call for help from raccoon city!


----------



## Retal (Aug 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Wolfsclaw @ Aug 1 2007 said:


> Truth is, i know a bunch of students that went to america for one year or a half and most, if not all, got accused by at least 1 or 2 people in their college of being nazis without having even done a little damn thing.


Although America is collectively retarded, I doubt that they were really _accused_ of being Nazis. I don't doubt that they were called Nazis, but I expect that that was just for lack of a better insult. Kids figure that if you want to offend a German, calling them a Nazi should hit the spot, that's all.


----------



## madmk (Aug 2, 2007)

People actually saying there is a difference between black and white people is a racist statement to make. There should be no difference. 

One word sums this up: Pathetic.


----------



## Wolfsclaw (Aug 2, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Aug 2 2007 said:


> Mr POPO ZOMBIES FTW !!!!!!!!!!!!!



rofl i was thinking the same when i read that quote


----------



## deathfisaro (Aug 2, 2007)

Wait, so when multiracial group of zombies attack you (think of it as 1 male and 1 female pair from each of every single country), which ones can you shoot and which ones not? (OMG YOU SHOT A ZOMBIE FROM MY COUNTRY! WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR)

What people don't see is that white person shooting white zombies IS racist, that means the developer didn't bother with a black person's texture. 

In Resident Evil 5, it's somewhat saying "look we saved next gen detailed textures for you people"
And the game is not even out yet, who knows what really happens?
I think their trailer screams of marketting strategy, people who want white guy shooting black zombies game, or who wants to prove it's NOT a white guy shooting black zombies game will both buy the game, no?


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 2, 2007)

QUOTE( 8bitflu's Comment @ Digg.com) said:
			
		

> *If only there was a Jesse Jackson or Al Sharpton zombie Boss Battle in the game.*



For the love of God, people, learn something from this guy and lighten the fuck uppp...


----------



## Spikey (Aug 2, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Aug 2 2007, 12:01 PM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mflo (Aug 2, 2007)

Why not have everyone in the game wear blood-splattered bunny costumes.  That way you can't tell whose black and whose white.  We can also have all the females in playboy costumes.  Ada Wong ftw.


----------



## iTech (Aug 2, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Are we all forgetting that the ones making this game are JAPANESE!!! Not WHITE NOR BLACK!



According to a popular stereotype, the general consensus in Japan is that black people are savages. 
I heard this from many people - they claim the majority of Japanese people are completely oblivious to racism issues towards black people and regard them as an inferior race.

However, it's just a stereotype and therefore may not be entirely true.


----------



## iTech (Aug 2, 2007)

I might add that in The Netherlands and Belgium, people *are* completely oblivious towards racism against black people.
One example is Black Pete, the slave of a rich white Catholic man who is a Santaclaus Analogue, which sends a clear message toward schildren that black people are the White Man's slave - very wrong especially coming from countries that had slavecolonies in Africa like Belgium and The Netherlands.

Also, Dutch television has been known to show old cartoons which were banned due to racism in the US, such as Tom & Jerry episodes where the housekeeper is stereotypically black.


----------



## Gamesphere (Aug 2, 2007)

That can't be. I mean it doesn't make sense as the Hip-Hop culture is growing heavily in Japan. When I head down to Jamaica for Clash Reggae music battles, Do you know how many Japanese I see? Out of a crowd of 10,000 roughly 3,000 are asian. Out of ten I asked, 6 said they were Japanese. I don't have time to calculate but those are still huge numbers to be hanging out with "Savages" listening to "Savage Music". Im sorry but I believe that stereotype is wrong.


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 2, 2007)

i think there is a very good reason why they have used hati for the next resident evil location, hati has a strong history of voodo magic like bringing the dead back to life aka like a zombie like state. they celebrate a few festivals aswell. i'm sure wiki would bring up a lot of information about this.
http://www.webster.edu/~corbetre/haiti/voodoo/mars-zombi.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vodoun

being a young back woman myself, i am not offended about it in any way i'm more intrigued how well they can portray the black skin and hair, it's spot on!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Da Foxx @ Aug 1 2007 said:


> From you perspective it may look stupid and you do make a good point. But if you were to look at the issue from the perspective of black people you would know what these people have gone through when the white man enslaved them. (I think everyone knows their history here so I don't have to go any further..) I think that this the reason why the women who wrote the article might be upset about the game. I'm not black so I can't say anything for them. But this the only logical reason to why she would make a big deal about it.



What about the poor non-black races that have been enslaved throughout our history? Nobody ever stands up for them, the only time someone complains about slavery is when it's about Americans who enslaved Africans.  There was slavery a long time before that.

Besides which, using terms like Asian-American and African-American just perpetuates the racism.  How can you  class someone born in America as African or Asian or whatever? Surely that's just more segregation perpetuated by the people who claim that they're trying to stamp out segregation?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 2, 2007)

QUOTE(iTech @ Aug 2 2007 said:


> I might add that in The Netherlands and Belgium, people *are* completely oblivious towards racism against black people.
> One example is Black Pete, the slave of a rich white Catholic man who is a Santaclaus Analogue, which sends a clear message toward schildren that black people are the White Man's slave - very wrong especially coming from countries that had slavecolonies in Africa like Belgium and The Netherlands.
> 
> Also, Dutch television has been known to show old cartoons which were banned due to racism in the US, such as Tom & Jerry episodes where the housekeeper is stereotypically black.



People always forget that the woman in the Tom and Jerry cartoons wasn't a housekeeper, she was the householder.  Surely that's a positive thing? Showing people of non-pale skin colors owning/renting houses way back then when it was bad to have people of non-pale skin colors in any form other than houseboy/housekeeper roles.


----------



## Gamesphere (Aug 3, 2007)

But just because she is the householder makes it ok to draw her solid black with big lips?

Come on man. Use the brain.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Gamesphere @ Aug 3 2007 said:


> But just because she is the householder makes it ok to draw her solid black with big lips?
> 
> Come on man. Use the brain.



I didn't justify that, what I said was that she was portrayed as the householder and not the housekeeper.  The way she was drawn was racist admittedly, but she was a black woman in the 40's who owned her own house - isn't that an attempt at forward non-racist thinking even if the attempt wasn't the best?


----------



## jakeruston (Aug 3, 2007)

This thread is absolutely ridiculous.

Games like this have an 18+ rating, and NOBODY IS FORCING YOU TO BUY THE GAME!

If you don't like the game, thats fine. There are millions of people in the world who do like the game and buy it. They buy it because they want to buy it. Games like this go worldwide, but you don't see other people complaining do you? Its just a game, everyone knows it.

Just grow up and think before you make pointless threads like this.


----------



## alkasetz (Aug 4, 2007)

Well, to be fair to the OP, this has cropped up on other sites, most notably VillageVoice.com where a Ms.Ruberg wrote an article about this (and I found the article itself to be extremely offensive). So it'd be natural for it to end up here, seeing as we're all RE4 fans.


----------

